
GPG Suite - thibaut_barrere
https://gpgtools.org/
======
jwildeboer
"(GPGMail support for macOS Sierra coming soon)"

And that's where it still is. 41 days after the Sierra release.

After every MacOS update, GPG in Apple Mail stops working. That's just not
helping to drive adoption and it's just not acceptable IMHO.

~~~
saosebastiao
> After every MacOS update, GPG stops working. That's just not helping to
> drive adoption and it's just not acceptable IMHO.

I agree, apple should stop breaking users' code with every release.

~~~
atonse
Apple has a 4-5 month beta period between when they release the OS to
developers, and to the public.

~~~
joshka
I recall seeing somewhere that there was a change in things between the Sierra
betas and the final release that affected GPGTools. I can't find the post /
thread unfortunately. The note at [1] is as close as I can find.

> Apple's changes are even more substantial this time around, then they were
> in the last releases.

> In addition they're now using more blocks instead of methods in some places,
> which means that we can no longer simply hook into them, but have to
> completely re-implement some internal functionality of Mail, to place our
> code in between.

> We've already rewritten a lot of parts of GPGMail and hope to have a first
> beta in the next few weeks.

[1]:
[https://github.com/GPGTools/GPGMail/commit/f871731f5762cb72e...](https://github.com/GPGTools/GPGMail/commit/f871731f5762cb72e6262f1d790e8dbad5319398#commitcomment-19943799)

------
nerdponx
I just installed this last week and couldn't be happier with the Keychain
product.

However I installed it with Homebrew and the Mail integration seems to be
missing. Does anyone know why that feature isn't installed in the Homebrew
version?

~~~
mrsteveman1
Try installing Caskroom/versions/gpgtools-beta rather than the stable version,
which to my knowledge doesn't include the mail tools for Sierra yet.

~~~
nerdponx
Thanks for the tip!

------
felipelemos
Is there anything similar for Linux?

~~~
arximboldi
Seahorse?

[https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Seahorse/](https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Seahorse/)

